# Paint Fumes?!



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey guys! I will eventually be painting my room, but as Ezio stays in my room.. She'll need to go away for a week while the fumes go, or maybe longer? I have no clue on how long it will take for the fumes to leave for her to return home. I don't know what to do! My room is the only safe place for her, we have 4 large dogs at my home. 
My boyfriend has offered to watch her but he will be on a busy schedule this summer, and I do NOT trust his family with my bird!! They constantly have candles burning plus his siblings hit things when angry and scream and swear constantly, and I know they'd try to get at her or hit her cage whenever she makes noise. I'm completely at a loss. My mother has cats AND dogs. I need advice on what to do while the fumes dissipate! Please help!! :1zhelp::1zhelp:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you have any friends that you trust to look after him and that you could teach his routine to? 
What about your vet - do they offer boarding facilities?
Perhaps also Google search pet sitter companies in your area and do some trial runs with them (with you present of course so that you can suss the carer out and see if you like them).
Another alternative could be to keep Ezio in the bathroom so long as it's located away from the fumes?
I'm just throwing out suggestions although I'm sure some of them you've already thought about.


----------



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

I'll check in with my vet and see if they offer boarding.. Other friends of mine hate birds, so no go there. And everyone uses hairspray and other not-bird-safe products in the bathroom, sadly. I hope I figure something out soon, thank you for the boarding idea I really appreciate it!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe look into using a zero VOC paint, (no odor) and keep the windows open and put Ezio in another room for a couple of days.


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

I repainted my entire house a couple years back. I think if you open all the windows (you want to create a cross breeze, help push or pull the fumes out. Open a window on the opposite end of the house also) and have a fan or two going inside the room you are painting it shouldn't take more than a couple days to air it out.

Do you think your parents would allow you to keep him in their room for a couple days and you could keep the door shut but still visit on painting breaks?

I would also suggest having a place for boarding if this is not an option. It's good to have a place as a back up option, in an emergency, you just never know what will happen.

Edit: One of the bird breeders around here also does bird boarding.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Definitely use zero (VOC) paint.
Several manufacturers now offer paint with no odor.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...terior-paints/overview/interior-paints-ov.htm

Organic Paint: Odorless & 100% VOC Free | Ecos Paints

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...89fh2ZlbfUpnGXpqxoCRcDw_wcB#piSheen=512&tab=2

If you paint the room completely in one day and do the 2nd coat the next day, then I'd wait a minimum of one full day then move Ezio back into the room on the 4th or 5th day. Having fresh air moving through the room while painting is still recommended.

That is what I did when my bedroom was painted.

Is the a safe room with a door in the home (other than your bedroom) where Ezio's cage can be placed for a 4 day period? Do you have a bathroom of your own? Even a bathroom would be OK for that short period of time.*


----------

